# Exciting Menagerie news :)



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Cant wait to see whats in the large shrimp order planned in august!

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds exciting, too bad I won't be able to travel that far for shrimp. ;[


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Sounds exciting, too bad I won't be able to travel that far for shrimp. ;[


downtown Toronto? that's far?

Didn't you recently travel to Scarborough to visit a bunch of stores?

It takes 45 minutes by Subway from Kipling Station to Castle Frank and then 5-7 minutes from Castle Frank.

Far is North Bay or Ottawa or Windsor which some people have done regularly... once a month to get to the store.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooo.... Thats exciting H_S!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

GuppyLove said:


> Cant wait to see whats in the large shrimp order planned in august!
> 
> http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html


Old news  But exciting nonetheless!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

h_s said:


> downtown Toronto? that's far?
> 
> Didn't you recently travel to Scarborough to visit a bunch of stores?
> 
> ...


I consider anything that's more than a 45 minute drive far.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Look at *Axelrodia riesei*. They are gorgeous little fishes.


----------

